# One Legged Operators



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello, everyone:

I'm hoping someone out there, with REAL knowledge, can give me advice.

If you stop someone for speeding and he has only one leg, can you give him field sobriety tests? I'm looking for answers from real men cop only. Thanks.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

lmao


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> Hello, everyone:
> 
> I'm hoping someone out there, with REAL knowledge, can give me advice.
> 
> If you stop someone for speeding and he has only one leg, can you give him field sobriety tests? I'm looking for answers from real men cop only. Thanks.


 of course...you just have em do it on theyre hands silly!


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

94c said:


> Hello, everyone:
> 
> I'm hoping someone out there, with REAL knowledge, can give me advice.
> 
> If you stop someone for speeding and he has only one leg, can you give him field sobriety tests? I'm looking for answers from real men cop only. Thanks.


that's just plain wrong. :mrgreen:

its normally such a sausagefest in here I'd think a female would be a welcome change of pace... guess not


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

with a prosthetic or without? Guessing without but to clarify


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*So, you stop someone for speeding, and you detect an odor of an alcoholic beverage eminating from the person. You then realize he has a prosthetic limb instead of a real live leg. Can you then perform a field sobriety test......AKA Roadside Aerobics? Hmmmmmm. That's a tough one. *

*I dunno. I don't do any C.90 but consider myself a real cop man. I don't think you have a legal leg to stand on.*


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Alright sir, I appreciate your cooperation..the next test will be the nine step hop and turn.



Lord, I apologize for the above comment.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

If you believe them to be ip then by all means lock em up. Field sobriety tests are a good tool but people can refuse them. If you can articulate in your report about the smell of alcohol and other factors ie. blood shot eyes, slurred speech, erratic op..nystagmus, you have enough. It will probably get beat in court, but at least you get them off the road that night.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

is it just me or is _nobody_ else getting the subtle humor intended in 94c's original post?

perhaps I'm missing something ...


----------



## mcpd704 (Oct 7, 2005)

This is actually pretty funny, I guess you could give them the Horizontal Gaze Nystagmus...I would rule out the one leg stand since they are probably already well versed in that one. I will have to run that one by Jakobowski


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Had an MVA once when an old timer got rear ended.

Upon checking on his status noticed his right leg was on the passenger side floor.

Turned out to be a prosthetic.

Kinda cool though cuz my inital thought to self was [he didn't get hit that hard]


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Depends if the officer wanting to conduct the FST's are "AAA with guns" or real cops...

Also, if they crashed the amber, forget the FST's and hook them at once....


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

HA! I thought "crash the amber" was gone forever. Thanks for bringing it back!


----------



## ROCK1122 (Jul 15, 2006)

Capt. Eugenio (ret) would know what page this was on, the case number, the paragraph to find it from and whether or not Mcgilicutty won the case or not. "As Mcgilicutty was performing FST's, he fell resulting in claret, from his proboscis falling to the macadam.:---) "

We lose cases with people who claim to have back pain during FST's, nevermind missing limbs. Be creative, have him do the one legged stand!

Lord, I also apoligize for the words that have just been typed by my fingers.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Ya, Big Ray was funny the first time. But after many years of the same old repeat performances, it got old. Guy needs new material. *


----------

